
Advantages of Elixir vs. Golang - erokar
https://www.cogini.com/blog/advantages-of-elixir-vs-golang/
======
therockhead
>Dynamic typing makes it hard to avoid errors at runtime, requiring lots of
testing.

Doesn't Elixir also have this problem?

